# Upcoming near Easton, PA or NW New Jersey?



## Max's Best Friend (Jul 7, 2010)

any events in this area coming up in the next six months. I would like to socialize max, and meet fellow GR owners.


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb (Jun 1, 2009)

Hopefully come spring we can attend a get together, maybe at Knobles again. That was a very nice get together.


----------



## Max's Best Friend (Jul 7, 2010)

*meeting*

where is knoebles. I should know this...


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

www.LVKC.org - January 29th and 30th they are having their annual canine learning experience. You can take your dog there and enter them in different things or look at the vendors. I go every year and it is good for socializing your dog with many many other dogs. Just a thought.


----------



## Max's Best Friend (Jul 7, 2010)

I will try to go to that lehigh akc event. meanwhile, anyone near easton? Maybe we can start a walking club of course (goldens only, or other dogs as well..?)


----------

